# Glad to be here!



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Very glad to be here.

Not sure why around the yard forum put me in permanent exile. Never did anything trollish.
Seems like no-one is minding the store over there as an admin.

Anyhow from lurking & being a lawndaddy groupie - I must say the lack of arrogance & hoity toityness is refreshing here.
Friendly folks here


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

rockinmylawn said:


> Very glad to be here.
> 
> Not sure why around the yard forum put me in permanent exile. Never did anything trollish.
> Seems like no-one is minding the store over there as an admin.
> ...


I knew your name looked familiar! Welcome @rockinmylawn !!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF - glad you're here! :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

:thumbup: Welcome to TLF


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> rockinmylawn said:
> 
> 
> > Very glad to be here.
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome folks!
Now the real warming is supposedly coming midweek in central VA !


----------

